# My wife only has sex with me after we've been drinking....



## Trey (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, I'll give you the "nut shell" version. My wife and I dated for 4 years, sex was frequent, amazing, life affirming, and frankly its one of the reasons I married her(one of many). Less than 2 months after being married we find out we're going to have a baby, awesome! Ever since then its been very rare!! However, when we make that lovin' its like it was when we were dating!! Its amazing, she's a very talented and loving girl. I love my wife more than anything, she's a great person. A couple of months ago we go away for our first couples retreat in 5 years, it was exactly what we needed. While we were in our little secluded cabin we started to talk about our sex life (or lack thereof) and she hits me with "Don't you think I want to have sex just as much as you" and I said "well, I guess" but in my head I think "not really". Anyways, fast forward 4 months, we go out for our first date night since our anniversary and get a little tipsy aaaaaannnnnnnddddddd BOOM! It rocked my world! The problem is that after we have one of our 3 hour sex sessions (which only happens because I've been drinking!! Normally it would be a 10 minute extravaganza) I get super into her all over again but I dont feel the reciprocation! What the hell? Granted, we have a 4 year old and a 12 year old we adopted (family stuff...her side, not mine). I'm honestly not looking to have sex with her every second I'm not at work (it would be nice but thats not my goal. I want the affection, my wife doesn't seem that "touchy feely" anymore. What the hell? somebody hook me up, I do house work, I have a great job (6 figures, and I'm 28, calm down ladies) take the kids to school every day, the stuff she doesn't expect me to do, I do it. I just want her to get that "lovin feelin" back. Thanks for the help


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Have you asked her " why do you only want sex when we've been drinking?"

What did she say?


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Is she "tipsy" too? If not, there you go. You are playing on one field and she is on another. I have found that alcohol in the mix (with your spouse only!), can make for some incredible and memorable nights. However, too much drinking is not good, and if one is drinking and not the other, the candle seems to burn out faster on the sober one. Stay on the same field - drunk or sober


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Have you asked her " why do you only want sex when we've been drinking?"
> 
> What did she say?


That's a good question....

Also is she drunk? How drunk? How drunk are you?








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

